# CATVOS 4" front camber



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

I just installed a catvos 4" I bought used and the front wheels are cambered out quite a bit in the front, is anyone's else like this?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine never were when I had my 4" Catvos on my 08 brute....too bad I don't have any pics from head on to post up for ya, main things to check would be wheel bearings, ball joints, and a-arm bushings (I have never seen a set of Catvos bushings get bad....I've had 2 of their lifts and ran each for a year) <But not saying thats not possible.


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nothing seems to be wrong with any bushings everything seems tight I'll see if I can post some pics tomorrow 


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Ball joints- they built using Kwai ball joints. The all balls and other after market type have a different taper. I'm dealing with the same issues on one of my brutes


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Interesting because the left wheel seems to be worse and I changed one of those ball joints on that side, so your saying I should put oem back in?


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

bigbrute715 said:


> Interesting because the left wheel seems to be worse and I changed one of those ball joints on that side, so your saying I should put oem back in?
> 
> 
> Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


Brute has a manufacturing issue, the frames aren't really the same. Scott at catvos has two different set ups for the front left. That's the same issue I am having the front left is all jacked up. How many degrees is the front left off? I just got a new set of front control arms to try out and see if that fixes the me problem you are having . What joints are you running ? Does aftermarket make the tires more vertical or do the factory?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

You can call me if you need help, I have had about every problem known to brutes . I'll be up all night . 3373023193


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I have a epi on the left side but I can't see the ball joints affecting it it just doesn't seem to make sense. I roughly measure with an angle gauge and the right side is about 88deg and the left is about 84. As for the frame begging different side to side you would think it would have been the same with the oem a arms in cause it's not like kawi would manufacture one arm longer then the other to compensate for a frame problem 


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

bigbrute715 said:


> Well I have a epi on the left side but I can't see the ball joints affecting it it just doesn't seem to make sense. I roughly measure with an angle gauge and the right side is about 88deg and the left is about 84. As for the frame begging different side to side you would think it would have been the same with the oem a arms in cause it's not like kawi would manufacture one arm longer then the other to compensate for a frame problem
> 
> 
> Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


I can send you pictures of ball joints making ten degree difference if you like . Get a micrometer , and a scale , and compare the factory to the aftermarket. I have been dealing with this for almost a year. The frame issues - call Scott at catvos. He can dial you in as to the frame differences between brutes. It's a fact . I don't just spout off **** cause I'm bored. But I wish you luck on the lift . If you can't figure it out you can still give me a shout and I can try to help you figure out what the issue is .


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

The ball joint on the right hand side needs to be replaced should I buy an aftermarket or kawi? Appreciate the help


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's some pics both upper ball joints are epi wondering if I should put Oem in?


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have the same problem but mine lean in bad instead of out I just thought the ball joints were bad


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so I put oem ball joints same results this lift is a nightmare I don't know what else to do both sides lean out no matter what I do


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bouth of mine lean in I thought it was bad ball joints but I just replaced mine last year so they can't be bad yet and they are oem also and them leaning in like that makes it hell to adjust the tire rods let me kno if u find a cure for it


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

bigbrute715 said:


> Here's some pics both upper ball joints are epi wondering if I should put Oem in?
> 
> 
> Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


Can you take a picture of the spindle .? Maybe take a tire off and take a picture from the front and one from the side?its hard to see the suspension clearly. Is the upper ball joint inline with the lower. Or is it rotated fwd or aft?


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Everything lines up pretty good I took a spindle off another brute of mine that's all oem and all results are the same ill try to get a pic tomorrow


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

ill trade my stock suspension for the 4" lol


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Here us some with the tires off but still with weight on it on jack stands 


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

bigbrute715 said:


> Here us some with the tires off but still with weight on it on jack stands
> 
> 
> Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


Hey can you talk on the phone ? Send me your number and I'll put it on my dime , if you don't want it public text me 3373023193


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

bigbrute715 said:


> Here us some with the tires off but still with weight on it on jack stands
> 
> 
> Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


Looking at those pics, it kinda looks like your upper a-arms are on the wrong sides bud. I had a problem just like that on my 6" Catvos and thats what it turned out to be. Let me dig through my pics and see what I can find of my 4".

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I say that but its hard to tell, and I dont have any good enough pics. Heres what I have, keep in mind the bare frame pic doesn't have tierods on...they are on the floor under it, so the tires are kind toed in just sitting there.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

I tried switching upper a arms and there is no way it would work the shocks would never line up an the ball joint would be way out 


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Crap.....well it was worth a shot. I'm kinda out of ideas......


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good information. I changed out all four ball joints on front and didn't even occur to me that this was why my tire was cambered. Also with not all *BRUTE *frames being the same is true. It took a little convincing to get my lift to line up.


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Might just be a shot in the dark, but what about your springs? Are they set at the same notches?


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

I ended up cutting the upper a arms and moving them, it worked out well cause I have them sitting perfect now it just sucks that I had to wreck the fresh powdercoat


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------

